# 1989 Yamaha YZ Conversion help please?



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry, no specific advice but I just had to say that I wish all wiring diagrams were like that.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Troopermanaic (Sep 19, 2010)

I think I may be onto something here, I found a video that has the same motor I plan to buy, it seems pretty powerful
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VTdz-5BT3s

I think I might dyno test my bike when I finish it to see how well it will perform.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

make sure the keyswitch is rated for pack voltage, likely its not, most are 12V.


----------



## Troopermanaic (Sep 19, 2010)

Do any of you think that I can get 2 hours of runtime with this battery, not on 100% ofcourse.

http://www.all-battery.com/48v13000mahnimhbatterypackcustomize.aspx


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

Just that one pack? That's 14Ah. You would have to use no more than 7Ah. That's highly unlikely, if not impossible to achieve.

However, with several sets of those, all connected in parallel, you might be able to get more range.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

2 hours? not at all likely. Not even close.

2 hours of ride time is going to use a lot of juice.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

get rid of that throttle and use a Magura.
Would think that controller would have a 12v system (keyed)
That motor is going to get hot dragging all that lead around.
check out Mars, they have the ME0913 in stock now, $500 or $600
Im using the same brake lever on my R1, Ive just tuned the micro switch
to trip earlier by filing back the lever where it contacts the switch pushrod.
You might be able to run the cable down to the original rear brake master cylinder
for a 2 stage rear brake. regen / friction


----------

